# How to tell my parents that i want to drop out?



## Lockjawz (Sep 16, 2012)

So i'm a college freshmen and its been 5 weeks since i started. I have no friends and no motivation to do my work. I just don't think college is for me. I am just really scared to tell my parents this. After all, there paying for it, not me. I just feel like my family is going to disown me. That is all they hammered into my head as a kid. That going to college is the only way, and if you don't you're going to be a garbage man. I just don't know how or when to tell them? Any suggestions?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been at university for about 3 weeks now, still I don't really know anyone.

I also feel slightly pressurised to 'engage' in 'uni life' by going out, partying, constantly socialising, but to be honest that is not me.
I would like lots of new friends at my uni, but it's not really working out. So your not alone on that.

It's important to remember what university is really for. School is over, now the impirtant work begins, this time should be spent acquiring the skills you need for a future career, and to have fun!! But don't let yourself think you are wasting time and money if your not the 'big man on campus' kind of thing. Remember what your goal is - that is to get your degree and to move on. 

No matter what, try to enjoy the experience, I will try too.

If however, if genuinely feel university is not for you, say because you got an internship or you already found a job which does not require higher education, then you should discuss the matter with you parents. College isn't everything you're right, but it is a gateway to opportunities many people don't get the chance to experience.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you should at least finish the semester, then decide whether or not you want to drop out. Between now and then things might change, try joining a club or getting into something new. Also, if you drop out you'll probably be put on academic probation, and if you ever decide to go back to school you'll have a hard time getting back in.

I know it's your decision, but you should definitely tough it out for the rest of the semester, as hard as it may be.

What is it about college that makes you think it's not for you?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Listen up, because I'm only going to say this once.

If you're in college and you're taking a myriad of classes, just stick with them. Don't go to the lounge or the cafeteria and let people talk to you. Stay away from all the different cliques and caches of people who hang out in seemingly segregated areas. Try not to make friends with anyone and just concentrate on your school work. Sit in the library at the college and study, don't socialize with anyone and just focus on your work. The more you socialize and participate in the so-called "college life" the more you'll drift from what's really important and that's getting an education. If that doesn't work, just go to the registrar's office and withdraw from the classes, as it's only been three weeks, you should be refunded completely.


----------



## NobodyLikeMe (Oct 11, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Listen up, because I'm only going to say this once.
> 
> If you're in college and you're taking a myriad of classes, just stick with them. Don't go to the lounge or the cafeteria and let people talk to you. Stay away from all the different cliques and caches of people who hang out in seemingly segregated areas. Try not to make friends with anyone and just concentrate on your school work. Sit in the library at the college and study, don't socialize with anyone and just focus on your work. The more you socialize and participate in the so-called "college life" the more you'll drift from what's really important and that's getting an education. If that doesn't work, just go to the registrar's office and withdraw from the classes, as it's only been three weeks, you should be refunded completely.


The less you join in and meet people the harder it is to stay motivated.

Perhaps the issue is that the college you are at is not the right one. I knew a girl who went to the school her parents wanted her to and got so stressed out she stopped eating. She switched schools and was much happier and healthier. Her parents weren't upset at all. They just wanted her to be happy.
Stick it out for a semester and it might get better. I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't like the "college scene", you just need to find each other.
Don't drop out entirely. If your parents just really want you to get a college education, I'm sure they'd be just as happy if you did it somewhere else where you feel comfortable.


----------



## tunkat06 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you should try to stay at least for the rest of the semester. I've been feeling depressed being at university but I want to try my best at getting an education for my parents and make them happy. Will your parents let you come home on weekends or are you too far away? Going home every weekend seriously helps me out.


----------

